# 4dp3dt Advice



## Pik (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello girls

Hope you are well. Just a quick email to get your feedback. I'm 4 days post a 3 day transfer. I have been having a slice of pineapple every day, I've been resting and have gone for long slow walks with my hubby, to stretch my legs, but nothing streuous. I've taken all the medication and (in my own mind), I've done everything right - but I've got no symptoms at all!!!

Obviously I'm bloated from the drugs, and my boobs are huge. I find it very difficult in the evening as I seem to bloat up throughout the day - and then have gas/wind in the evening and am back to normal in the morning - but no other symptoms!!

I also haven't had any implantation bleeding or cramps or anything.

This is my second IVF. Last time, I didn't behave correctly and got a bfn -  went to the gym, swimming etc and was very active. This time i've done everything differently.

Should I have some symptoms by now?
Thanks
xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi pik. Didn't want to read and run. I'm at the same stage as you and have exactly the same symptoms. Been having a few cramps today but nothing major. Unfortunately everyone is different. Some have implantation bleed, some don't. Having no symptoms is nothing to worry about. When i fell for my twins all i got was OHSS! Try not to worry or over analize, hard i know but PMA goes a long way. Good luck, is the 4th your test date? x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Its to early for symptoms.  Most women don't know they are pregnant or feel pregnant until the second part of the 2ww.  Saying that, I was 100 % convinced mine hadn't worked, as I had no signs at all.  I had even contacted other clinics to get IVF information sent to me.  I also remember balling my eyes out to DH 5 days before OTD, as I just felt normal.

I was wrong, as I got a BFP and now have a son.  The 2ww is the hardest part and you will honestly drive yourself crazy symptom spotting.

Good luck.
x


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Pik

Toria is right - everyone is different.  I agree with stacey too - at 4dp3dt it is very difficult to distinguish between the effects from EC and the drugs and anything else.  I'm just nearing the end of my 2ww and have had very mixed symptoms throughout (ie sometimes obvious and then none at all).

You might want to look at the 'ladies in waiting' message boards.  I guess you'd be testing in April - there is one for April testers, so you could share your experiences with others who are going through this horrid time along with you.

It sounds like you're doing the right thing, taking things as easy as possible.  I've tried to do that both last time and this - it may not have a positive outcome, but at least you can look back and say that you've done everything you can to make it work and have no regrets.  I've not heard anything about pineapple helping... but interested to know more...

Good luck and keep up the PMA!


----------



## Pik (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your supportive comments - I'm really praying for some symptoms. But like you say, yes, I do feel like I've done all I can at this point - so no regrets.

Re the pineapple, I've heard that it's good for implantation as it's got some enzyme in it. You can eat it from transfer day, and for about 5 days following that. Not more than that though as it also apparently brings on uterine contractions. That and brazil nuts I've heard are good.

Good luck to you all too!
xxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya

I'm having glass of pineapple juice a day adn bout 5 brazils.  Not real pineapple cos of the contraction thing.  Did it last time - got bfp - tho didn't last but figured I'd try it again this time.  So far a bfp - tho i'm still not convinced its real.  It was much weaker than last time but that was twins.  Good luck and I agree with others (tho I'm as bad   ) - don't over analyse..
N


----------

